# I just had to show you all what I just got.



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2021)

My friend Jeff 

 jcam222
 gifted me with an amazing set of knives. They are a thing of beauty. I don't know if I should use them.  Or display them.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2021)

Wow! That is amazing craftsmanship!!


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 18, 2021)

Dang that is a thing of beauty right there!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2021)

Those are nice . Wear shoes . 
I got a good laugh out of this too . I read the title " show you what I just got " and as soon as I clicked on it an ad for Women's underwear popped up .


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2021)

Sweet........  

Boykjo


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 18, 2021)

Must be a really good friend ! I think he might want smoked prime rib!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 18, 2021)

Those are awesome Steve!  I'd be hesitant to use them too, they're too nice, lol.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2021)

I'd use the heck out of that set.....but I would not abuse the steel. I'd keep a razor edge on every blade. Even has Pro bolster so you can sharpen all the way to the back of the blade with years of steel to sharpen. I am highly impressed with that set. Just awesome! 

 jcam222
 -is that Damascus? Did you forge it yourself? Absolutely beautiful......


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 18, 2021)

Veddy nice. You will enjoy those.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'd use the heck out of that set.....but I would not abuse the steel. I'd keep a razor edge on every blade. Even has Pro bolster so you can sharpen all the way to the back of the blade with years of steel to sharpen. I am highly impressed with that set. Just awesome!
> 
> jcam222
> -is that Damascus? Did you forge it yourself? Absolutely beautiful......



I've handled Damascus blades before. And if this isn't real Damascus. Then it is an amazing copy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 18, 2021)

They're beautiful! And I'd definitely use them!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 18, 2021)

Wow!  Very nice.  I would have to display when not in use.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 18, 2021)

That is incredible! Definitely use them, functional art!


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 18, 2021)

Beautiful!  Heck ya!  Use them!!!

Wall hangars are nice but beatiful useful tools are better.  You will definitely appreciate them more...in fact you will appreciate them every single time you use them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2021)

Gorgeous looking set of blades Steve! No sense having them if you don't use them, just keep them sharp and treat them right! RAY


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 18, 2021)

Excellent  knives!  As as stated above, I would absolutely use them, and display them if I had the room.....and treat them right - as I know you will.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 18, 2021)

What beauties! Put 'em to work and enjoy the the light feel of them coasting through meat and veggies.


----------



## Torch&Tone (Dec 18, 2021)

Want! Does he have a shop? Not too late to look at ordering some as Christmas presents... 

...for 2022!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 18, 2021)

What a fantastic set of knives!!  Pattern welded, with a very distinct pattern throughout the blade.  Obviously hand forged by a skilled blade smith.  Did Jeff make them himself??
I'd use them, but treat them with the respect they deserve.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 18, 2021)

That’s awesome!


----------



## DougE (Dec 18, 2021)

Beautiful set of knives, Steve.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2021)

Very Nice, Steve!!
Jeff's a Great Guy!!
You could put them with the cutting Board Bear Jr made for me Last Christmas. I don't use that either.

Bear


----------



## rileybowler (Dec 18, 2021)

Beautiful looking set and great craftmanship in making them


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2021)

What a thing of beauty !


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2021)

Very nice and heck yeah use them your not gonna wear them out just keep a good edge on them. 
Nice job Jeff


----------



## negolien (Dec 18, 2021)

hahah he said wear shoes LOL I think I understand this comment 100% better since i got my own set of decent knives lol. Damn things bite me every time I use them LOL


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2021)

negolien said:


> hahah he said wear shoes LOL I think I understand this comment 100% better since i got my own set of decent knives lol. Damn things bite me every time I use them LOL



Haha! I posted awhile back where I dropped a knife. And stabbed myself in the foot.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'd use the heck out of that set.....but I would not abuse the steel. I'd keep a razor edge on every blade. Even has Pro bolster so you can sharpen all the way to the back of the blade with years of steel to sharpen. I am highly impressed with that set. Just awesome!
> 
> jcam222
> -is that Damascus? Did you forge it yourself? Absolutely beautiful......





Torch&Tone said:


> Want! Does he have a shop? Not too late to look at ordering some as Christmas presents...
> 
> ...for 2022!





GaryHibbert said:


> What a fantastic set of knives!!  Pattern welded, with a very distinct pattern throughout the blade.  Obviously hand forged by a skilled blade smith.  Did Jeff make them himself??
> I'd use them, but treat them with the respect they deserve.
> Gary


Definitely glad you like them Steve. I know you will put them to good use. Guys I didn’t craft these. I participate in occasional food contests sponsored by a guy who’s friend makes them.  This is a smaller set I won for  a July 4th rib and popper entry.  They will be going to my smoking buddy here in my hometown for Christmas.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Definitely glad you like them Steve. I know you will put them to good use. Guys I didn’t craft these. I participate in occasional food contests sponsored by a guy who’s friend makes them.  This is a smaller set I won for  a July 4th rib and popper entry.  They will be going to my smoking buddy here in my hometown for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sweet knives Jeff. Very cool indeed.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 19, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Haha! I posted awhile back where I dropped a knife. And stabbed myself in the foot.


May need steel toed with those Steve lol
Beautiful set  !


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> May need steel toed with those Steve lol
> Beautiful set  !


They have a heavy heft from the handles lol, they would definitely go through a foot.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> They have a heavy heft from the handles lol, they would definitely go through a foot.



Well. Been there. Done that. Not ready for a repeat!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 19, 2021)

Those are some nice blades.... Steve they have magnetic imbedded presentation wood knife blocks you can get to show them off if you like. To me the best thing about a carbon blade is the natural patina they develop over time. Even the Damascus blades will as you use them. Just please don’t put them in the dishwasher or in the bottom of the sink to wash later..... oh and if you have a water softener remember to rinse with the non softened and wipe down with a drop of oil....


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 19, 2021)

Both sets are a spectacular example of true craftsmanship.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

Very nice set of knives Steve! Definitely display them on a magnetic block.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> Very nice set of knives Steve! Definitely display them on a magnetic block.



That's what I'm going to do. Got some ideas on making one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Haha! I posted awhile back where I dropped a knife. And stabbed myself in the foot.




LOL---My best Buddy since 10th grade (Hunky Jack), right through school, the Army & Vietnam, and to this very day, has always had a Knife problem. We used to exchange gifts & every time I got him a knife (Bowie or Pocket), he'd cut himself with it. Every freaking time!!!
We'd always laugh about it, but I actually quit getting him knives, because I didn't know how he was going to break the next one in. We still chuckle about it, but he still has all his Digits!!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---My best Buddy since 10th grade (Hunky Jack), right through school, the Army & Vietnam, and to this very day, has always had a Knife problem. We used to exchange gifts & every time I got him a knife (Bowie or Pocket), he'd cut himself with it. Every freaking time!!!
> We'd always laugh about it, but I actually quit getting him knives, because I didn't know how he was going to break the next one in. We still chuckle about it, but he still has all his Digits!!
> 
> Bear


What makes that even better... on first read my mind saw your friends name as Hungry Jack! (Thought he was making pancakes or something)... sorry Hunky!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2021)

Morning all,
I'm building a display stand for the knives. Almost done. Got the pieces cut and routed.













Cut a 15 degree angle on the back piece. And bored holes with a Forstner bit for the magnets. The base got routed
to receive the upright. And a groove for resting the knife butts.







Test fit the pieces. I'm liking it! Now to finish sanding and staining. Not sure on the finish yet.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks good Steve, I would keep the stain light so the handles stand out . But the steel would look good on a dark background. 
Now I'm confused.    

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2021)

Pretty Cool, Steve!!
Pine always looks better Dark, like a Walnut finish.
Great Idea!
Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 30, 2021)

I’m with Bear, a black walnut stain then several layers of tru oil would be really nice.....


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2021)

I was thinking about a dark stain such as that. And, I think I have a can in the garage already.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I was thinking about a dark stain such as that. And, I think I have a can in the garage already.



Make sure you sand it good----Dark stain on Pine shows every imperfection.
One little speck of sandpaper grit, between the paper & the wood will show up after staining.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Make sure you sand it good----Dark stain on Pine shows every imperfection.
> One little speck of sandpaper grit, between the paper & the wood will show up after staining.
> 
> Bear



Oh yeah. I learned that the hard way long ago! I'll be sanding down to 320 grit.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 30, 2021)

SH, Those knives are a thing of beauty, JCam is a generous man !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2021)

I didn't have walnut stain on hand. But I had Windsor oak. So, I used that. Looks pretty good.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks great Steve!


----------

